# When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know it, too?



## Powerjack2017 (Sep 7, 2017)

When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know that I am driving Uber to money? Anyone can give me an answer?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, they will find out when they check your policy info against the paid out claims database that all the insurance companies share info with.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Powerjack2017 said:


> When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know that I am driving Uber to money? Anyone can give me an answer?


There's more "holes" in the insurance than you could possibly comprehend, leaving your car wrecked and everyone denying coverage.
Uber "stepping in" to take care of your car is not cut/dry or simple. If you get into an accident and your app on you DO NOT give the police or the person you got into an accident with your personal policy, you NEED to give them the waybill on uber showing the uber insurance information. I would print out a copy of the insurance info to keep on hand.

The situation isn't as cut and dry as you probably think it is.

Ride-sharing is broken down into 4 "Periods". who (if anyone) provides you coverage depends on your personal insurance policy.

1. period 1 : Your logged on and have yet to accept a ping
A. Uber provides only liability, there may not be ANYONE covering your car. You have to pay extra to get personal insurance that covers during this time.

3. Period 2 : You have accepted a trip and are en route to a pickup.
A. Uber/lyft provide liability coverage and only provide collision coverage for your car if your personal insurance policy has collision coverage.

Period 3: You have a customer in your car.
B. Uber/lyft provide coverage for your passengers, liability coverage and collision coverage only if you have it on your personal policy.

(the customer vacates your vehicle)
Period 1 comes back into place.

Major gaps to consider.
1. If your personal insurance does not allow ride sharing, they may retroactively deny any claim. (even if you were offline)
2. You must have collision/comprehensive coverage if you EVER want uber's insurance to pay to fix your car.
3. period 1. If your personal policy does not cover period one, there may not be anyone providing coverage.

Ride share insurance is NOT COMMERCIAL BLACK CAR INSURANCE,

Just having a ride share policy is not sufficient to give rides without booking through uber/lyft.

What do you NEED to be a rideshare driver?

1. A policy that in WRITING allows you to engage in ride sharing,
2. Coverage during period 1.
3. Collision/comprehensive coverage.

For cash customers
Commercial town car insurance.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes. Your profile says you live in Scarborough, so I assume that's the one in Ontario.

In Canada, there is centralized database for insurance claims. Every insurance company you apply to runs your name thru it.


----------



## Powerjack2017 (Sep 7, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Yes, they will find out when they check your policy info against the paid out claims database that all the insurance companies share info with.


Then what about I am at no fault? Will that still be considered as a claim?



ANT 7 said:


> Yes. Your profile says you live in Scarborough, so I assume that's the one in Ontario.
> 
> In Canada, there is centralized database for insurance claims. Every insurance company you apply to runs your name thru it.


Then what about I am at no fault? Will that still be considered as a claim?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If you are not at fault according to the insurance company you do not need to worry.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Powerjack2017 said:


> Then what about I am at no fault? Will that still be considered as a claim?
> 
> 
> Then what about I am at no fault? Will that still be considered as a claim?


You are not getting it. This is not about who is at fault. If there is any insurance claim filed by what ever party and that claim includes information that you were doing a rideshare service, that information will be placed into the central insurance database, same as if you had different address or employer or what ever. THEN your personal auto insurance company will find out that you were doing a rideshare service which in most cases is a direct violation of the terms and conditions of your personal auto insurance policy.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Powerjack2017 said:


> When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know that I am driving Uber to money? Anyone can give me an answer?


It is always better to purchase rideshare insurance at your insurance company. It is not expensive, for me only $5 extra every month.
When you were at fault at accident, your insurance company would know for sure since the incident was going to your driving record of DMV. Good thing there with rideshare insurance is, Uber insurance will pay but $2000 deductible is on you. Then when you claim to your insurance, they will pay ($1000 minus your deductible with that company. ) So you won't lose $1000. Second one is, rideshare insurance will cover you when you were on line before accepting any ride request. You are covered. Third one is, even you were not at fault, when other driver at fault had no insurance coverage or their insurance company tried to run away to pay your loss, Uber insurance will pay after $1000 deductible but your insurance will pay ($1000 minus your deductible with them.)
My advice is always purchase insurance with rideshare coverage included.

Edited... Uber insurance has offered $1000 deductible when Lyft has $2500 deductible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Powerjack2017 said:


> When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know that I am driving Uber to money? Anyone can give me an answer?


Ubers Insurance Company now
IS MY INSURANCE COMPANY !


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Good thing there with rideshare insurance is, Uber insurance will pay but $2000 deductible is on you.


I thought Uber had a $1000 deductible, has it been increased recently?:confusion::wink:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I thought Uber had a $1000 deductible, has it been increased recently?:confusion::wink:


Sorry My mistake. I thought Uber had $2000 but You are right. Uber has $1000 deductible when Lyft offered $2500 deductible.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Powerjack2017 said:


> When I report an accident to Uber and Uber insurance steps in to take care of everything, will my insurance company know that I am driving Uber to money? Anyone can give me an answer?


-------------------------
Depends on how bad the accident is. Save yourself headaches and get a rider policy on your current policy that covers you while you are doing ride share work. It will cost around $25 per month extra. Also, a writhe off on your taxes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Depends on how bad the accident is. Save yourself headaches and get a rider policy on your current policy that covers you while you are doing ride share work. It will cost around $25 per month extra. Also, a writhe off on your taxes.


According to IRS Pub. 463, you can't deduct insurance costs while using the standard mileage rate, which most drivers find to be better financially, not to mention easier to track.
"If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you can't deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You can't deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, *insurance*, or vehicle registration fees." (emphasis mine)


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> It is always better to purchase rideshare insurance at your insurance company.


No, it is not better, it is *REQUIRED* for most personal auto insurance policies that have a standard exclusion clause stating explicitly that ANY/ALL commercial activity is not allowed. Read carefully, not only is it not covered, it is not allowed at all.

If a person is doing a rideshare service such as Uber/Lyft and have a standard personal auto insurance policy, that person is in direct violation of the terms and conditions of the policy, meaning the insurance company can declare that personal auto insurance policy cancelled for cause.

What a rideshare rider onto a personal auto insurance policy does is to ALLOW use of the covered vehicle for rideshare purposes.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the op is asking from north of the border in candadia. different country, different rules.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

njn said:


> the op is asking from north of the border in candadia. different country, different rules.


Really? The name of the city he is in if you click on it takes you to Google Maps showing Scarborough, Maine. Unless there has been some kind of Secret Civil war in the US, Maine is still a state within the United States. Doing a Google Search for cities named Scarborough turns up this page on WikiPedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarborough

That lists shows 8 "cities" called Scarborough plus a number of other locations called Scarborough.

Besides, where exactly is Candadia?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> Really? The name of the city he is in if you click on it takes you to Google Maps showing Scarborough, Maine. Unless there has been some kind of Secret Civil war in the US, Maine is still a state within the United States. Doing a Google Search for cities named Scarborough turns up this page on WikiPedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarborough
> 
> That lists shows 8 "cities" called Scarborough plus a number of other locations called Scarborough.
> 
> Besides, where exactly is Candadia?


I think the poster may be referring to a part of Toronto, and the OP has posted mostly in the Toronto forum. As to his spelling, maybe a typo, maybe a bit of humor. :confusion:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> According to IRS Pub. 463, you can't deduct insurance costs while using the standard mileage rate, which most drivers find to be better financially, not to mention easier to track.
> "If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you can't deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You can't deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, *insurance*, or vehicle registration fees." (emphasis mine)


-----------------------
Cute puppy.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think the poster may be referring to a part of Toronto, and the OP has posted mostly in the Toronto forum. As to his spelling, maybe a typo, maybe a bit of humor. :confusion:


Since I have no reason to visit the Toronto forum, how would I then know that?

Yes, different countries may well have different rules.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> It is always better to purchase rideshare insurance at your insurance company. It is not expensive, for me only $5 extra every month.
> When you were at fault at accident, your insurance company would know for sure since the incident was going to your driving record of DMV. Good thing there with rideshare insurance is, Uber insurance will pay but $2000 deductible is on you. Then when you claim to your insurance, they will pay ($1000 minus your deductible with that company. ) So you won't lose $1000. Second one is, rideshare insurance will cover you when you were on line before accepting any ride request. You are covered. Third one is, even you were not at fault, when other driver at fault had no insurance coverage or their insurance company tried to run away to pay your loss, Uber insurance will pay after $1000 deductible but your insurance will pay ($1000 minus your deductible with them.)
> My advice is always purchase insurance with rideshare coverage included.
> 
> Edited... Uber insurance has offered $1000 deductible when Lyft has $2500 deductible.


I had an at fault accident my 1st week of rudesharing.

I called my agent an told him. The other vehicle an I exchanged info an went our separate ways.

I never divulged that I was on my way to a PU and filed my claim thru a freind of mines body shop. I was back on the road one week later. The shop covered my deductible so I spent 0 dollars.

Only negative was I was at fault, so my policy went from 100 to 160 a month. I never suffered any negative repercussions in my rideshare biz.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> I never divulged that I was on my way to a PU and filed my claim thru a freind of mines body shop.


so, two counts of insurance fraud.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

njn said:


> so, two counts of insurance fraud.


There was no bodily injury only body damage. Body shops cover deductibles all the time.
As for the no division, screw the insurance companies they rob us all the time. They got me back by rausing my rates. So screw em.

Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers insurance lover


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> Since I have no reason to visit the Toronto forum, how would I then know that?


Me neither, but mention was made about Ontario in post #4, so I looked up the OP and saw that most of his posts were there. :wink:


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> If you are not at fault according to the insurance company you do not need to worry.


But ur personal insurance will jack up the rates knowing u are doing rideshare


----------



## starshipubers (Jan 1, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I never divulged that I was on my way to a PU and filed my claim thru a freind of mines body shop. I was back on the road one week later. The shop covered my deductible so I spent 0 dollars.


 That works if you don't have anyone in your vehicle, but if you have a passenger then you might be SOL.

What if you haven't divulged to your insurer that you are now driving for Uber? Also, what would the rate increase be seeing as how Uber covers the trips?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

starshipubers said:


> That works if you don't have anyone in your vehicle, but if you have a passenger then you might be SOL.
> 
> What if you haven't divulged to your insurer that you are now driving for Uber? Also, what would the rate increase be seeing as how Uber covers the trips?


That depends,

If your state has rideshare insurance as a thing not much.

If rideshare insurance doesn't exist in your state $300 a month more.

Or they can just drop you for lying out of principal.


----------

